# Mangle DX!



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been in contact with the author of Mangle the past couple days awaiting my DX, and compiled a one-off Kindle 2 DX version taking advantage of the 824x1200 resolution which can be downloaded here:
http://foosoft.net/mangle/downloads/MangleWindowsPreview.zip

The main page is here:
http://foosoft.net/mangle/

It is AWESOME. You can see some examples here, click for super high resolution.





More examples here:
http://www.christopherwu.net/gallery/kindle/

w00t!!!

For the curious here are the options I used:


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

With the added resolution, it looks really good.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

...if you downloaded this program yesterday, go back to Alex's webpage and redownload it again. I did some messy hacks to his code to hard support other features such as 256-grayscaling (for size, K2DX's dithering isn't half bad looking and quick) and all of the default settings are now my recommended settings after testing it around a bit. Also the image is scaled down AND up because the zoom on the K2DX is very clunky right now between pages and books. Thanks again to Alex for hosting my temporary build of this K2DX before he gets around to optioning everything correctly in his program.

http://foosoft.net/mangle/downloads/MangleWindowsPreview.zip


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Those look really great, I don't own a DX but I'm sure others will be thrilled with the program.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

So am I right in thinking this is a specific version of Mangle for use with the DX and that the previous one for the K1/2 will not work with the DX?  I am assuming because it resizes the pictures, etc.  I haven't gotten my DX yet (hurry up school loan!) so I would -love- to see some more Manga images, especially with some of the trickier text that was really hard to see on the K2.  Thanks!


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

Yup that's right.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Keen, thanks!  Got it downloaded and I don't even have a DX yet.  I would say I'm still not decided, but I've already named it even so I am pretty sure one is in my future whether I like it or not.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, that pushed me into ordering the DX this morning.

I'd played around in the regular version and my K2 which convinced me it works and will be wonderful on the DX.

Plus I notice amazon has a budding collection of comics and graphic novels that I'll want for the DX. It's tiny but it will no doubt grow. I suspect the number of those and magazines "optimized for the DX" will grow dramatically.

I suspect the K2 will be my primary reading device and the DX will be for the special only, or heavy, graphics stuff and PDFs.

----------------
Listening to: Debussy, Claude - Debussy: Préludes - Book 1 - 10. La cathédrale engloutie - Dino Ciani [Piano]


----------

